
Dvorak vs. Colemak (2010) - epoch_100
http://xahlee.info/kbd/dvorak_vs_colemak.html
======
rietta
I switched to Dvorak in 2013 and never looked back. Now type ~120 WPM.
Learning how to touch type properly for the first time was a major improvement
to me and something I documented on my blog six years ago at
[https://rietta.com/blog/my-touch-typing-journey-
continues](https://rietta.com/blog/my-touch-typing-journey-continues). I now
work on a customized ErgoDox EZ with keys set up for my preferred programming
workflow.

I've found I can still type well in ISO Dvorak on laptops and in a pinch can
hunt and peck QWERTY.

At the time of my switch, I went to Dvorak because that is what I had know as
an alternative layout in college in the 2001. I knew several of the coolest
computer scientists were Dvorak typists and it was supported on FreeBSD.

I do not use the hybrid layouts that use QWERTY positions for control
characters because my brain is completely rewired to use the proper Dvorak
positions.

